# Yes, the pax have found a new way to make new accounts!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I brought it up in another thread that I see a lot of 5 star riders lately and almost never any pax less than 4.7 stars anymore and that was impossible!

The last one week I got an idea what was going on. It is not uber. Bad pax know who they are. To make it easier to get a ride, they make new accounts when they feel/learn their score is low.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I brought it up in another thread that I see a lot of 5 star riders lately and almost never any pax less than 4.7 stars anymore and that was impossible!
> 
> The last one week I got an idea what was going on. It is not uber. Bad pax know who they are. To make it easier to get a ride, they make new accounts when they feel/learn their score is low.


I don't suppose that these bad pax ever thought that it might be easier to change their poor behavior.


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

There is also the chance that the PAX are creating new accounts just to get a free ride every time.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

That's pretty difficult without a new cell number. How are they doing it?


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure all you need is a different email address.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Well isn't that some bull. Wait, don't they track the name on the credit card?


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

I had a regular pax that had created at least 8 diff accounts and had never paid for an UBER after 15+ rides. You need a new cell #/ email for each account but pymt can be same. He keeps using friends from college ph# that don't plan on using UBER.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

AltaClip said:


> I had a regular pax that had created at least 8 diff accounts and had never paid for an UBER after 15+ rides. You need a new cell #/ email for each account but pymt can be same. He keeps using friends from college ph# that don't plan on using UBER.


you are assuming the number has to be a real one from a carrier. what if it is not? And this is what I think is really happening. How else so many clearly less than 5 star riders keep showing up as 5 star? I am losing my mind.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

It has to be a real # to activate/ validate the acct. He told me he has to call his friend to open app and order ride.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope you rated him a 1* or did you give him a 5* because he's gaming Goober's amazing rating system. lol


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber is becoming more popular perhaps your just sering new riders. 

When I see a 5 star I always ssk.. are you new to uber? If they are...out comes my code for a bonus on that ride. 

If they are not I congratulate them and explain why that their 5 star rating is the reason they are riding in my 2016 SUV as I deny 4.6 and below pax.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> I hope you rated him a 1* or did you give him a 5* because he's gaming Goober's amazing rating system. lol


My star rating is always fair. I once rated a person with 30+ arrests a 5 star. he was 5 star with me!
in the middle of the trip he went into a convenience store. I became suspicious of him. he was respectful but someting was not right. When we were able to see last names, I looked up his name and last name and sure enough I got 100s of pictures of him in google image search and a lot of police reports and people warning each other about that person on the internet  turns out he was a very big con artist and had a lot of other crimes in his history.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

So he's using someone else's account, then. You have to have a unique cell phone number and they will text that number a code to verify your account. You have to have a real phone, doesn't work with Google Voice.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

**cough** text free from pinger **cough**

I don't advise it, but uber just req's a unique phone number, credit card, and your zip code.. They don't even verify the name. 
IMO, uber needs to start verifying names to cut down on fraud, if for nothing else, to make it safer for the drivers. 

My feeling.. uber allows it because they want as many unique users as possible, they don't care if the account is fake or not. When it comes to the company's valuation, the number of users is key, look at Facebook, whatsapp.. etc..


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

Simon said:


> Uber is becoming more popular perhaps your just sering new riders.
> 
> When I see a 5 star I always ssk.. are you new to uber? If they are...out comes my code for a bonus on that ride.
> 
> If they are not I congratulate them and explain why that their 5 star rating is the reason they are riding in my 2016 SUV as I deny 4.6 and below pax.


What code? Do I have a code? What does it do?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Soullust said:


> What code? Do I have a code? What does it do?


You can give them your driver referral code for a $5 bonus on that ride. Or give them your rider code to get a free ride up to $20.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

There's nothing keeping bad riders from starting a new account, even banned riders. They do have to have a different email address and mobile # though.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> There's nothing keeping bad riders from starting a new account, even banned riders. They do have to have a different email address and mobile # though.


Sooo if it looks like a made up name that's likely the reason?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I picked up a rider and her name was "H".

Prolly one of the coolest little chicks ever but I had my doubts at first. 

Would you guys have picked up "H"?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I picked up a rider and her name was "H".
> 
> Prolly one of the coolest little chicks ever but I had my doubts at first.
> 
> Would you guys have picked up "H"?


Before reading this, yes. I've picked up a number of people with obvious fake names. No troubles out of them so far...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

D Town said:


> Sooo if it looks like a made up name that's likely the reason?


Most of them don't even put a fake name, just use their own again.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> I picked up a rider and her name was "H".
> 
> Prolly one of the coolest little chicks ever but I had my doubts at first.
> 
> Would you guys have picked up "H"?


I picked up a truly annoying pax named Deth. Also a guy who had his real cell phone number as his name. That's what he said. I didn't call it. So apparently it doesn't even have to be letters. I have picked up quite a few 1 and 2 letter "names".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

The so call passenger rating system is worthless then. Its a slight annoyance to get back to a 5 star rating. Knowing this what the hell does it matter WHAT I rate people?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I picked up a 0, a 1, a 2 and quite a few of the alphabet letters let alone the names that were made up and sometimes of well known movie characters or artists. 

This is really ridiculous. At least for driver safety the name has to be full and completely verified and linked to a real credit card number as well as a real identity.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I picked up a guy named big in the Alexandria projects (no way in hell I'd pick up someone with that name in the DC/MD projects). I had my suspicions about him as he had a 4.0 rating, but I was desperate for a ride, so I did it anyway. I ended up throwing him to the curb for telling his friend how much pot he had on him and how he was planning on selling it. They cowered out of my car like cockroaches to a light when I told them I have a knife.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Simon said:


> Uber is becoming more popular perhaps your just sering new riders.
> 
> When I see a 5 star I always ssk.. are you new to uber? If they are...out comes my code for a bonus on that ride.
> 
> If they are not I congratulate them and explain why that their 5 star rating is the reason they are riding in my 2016 SUV as I deny 4.6 and below pax.


How do we get that code? Goober never gave me a code to give to my pax for free rides. And, does that cost us the driver anything?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I gave "2" a ride the other day. He thought his account name was Brian.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> How do we get that code? Goober never gave me a code to give to my pax for free rides. And, does that cost us the driver anything?


Your driver referral code can be used to gove new pax $20 off thier first ride you get $5 for it.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Simon said:


> Your driver referral code can be used to gove new pax $20 off thier first ride you get $5 for it.


I see. Is it $5 on top of the fare? or $5 total...


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I see. Is it $5 on top of the fare? or $5 total...


On top


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> How do we get that code? Goober never gave me a code to give to my pax for free rides. And, does that cost us the driver anything?


They emailed my code me the first week I started driving. If you don't have one. Email Uber and they should send it to you.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

What is giving your code to someone who is new good for? If they are riding, they are either already using a code, or they aren't eligible because they've already had their first ride. Now, giving them your code to sign up as a driver is a whole 'nuther game. You get incentives back from that, too, like up to $150 after the driver finishes 50 rides which becomes harder and harder as more new drivers are on the streets....

Note: Driver referral and Rider referral codes are the same.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> What is giving your code to someone who is new good for? If they are riding, they are either already using a code, or they aren't eligible because they've already had their first ride.


Plot twist:

What if you ARE their first ride? Then would it work?

Correct me if I am wrong, but if it's a first time rider (as in, my pick up is literally their first Uber ever) then they can type in my driver code somewhere and get a free ride up to $20 and I still get the normal fare amount, PLUS $5?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

giving a code to a first time rider that already ordered his first Uber no longer works, It WAS worth $5.00 before June of 2015.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> giving a code to a first time rider that already ordered his first Uber no longer works, It WAS worth $5.00 before June of 2015.


I see. So, in essence I should be handing out cards to riders with my code to give to other first time riders and then when they use those I will get $5?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> I see. So, in essence I should be handing out cards to riders with my code to give to other first time riders and then when they use those I will get $5?


you can only give your code to people who have never used Uber... then you only get paid AFTER they use it for the first time.

Lets say 4 pax are in your car, all tourists, ask: "do you all have the Uber app on your phones?" if they are from a town that has no Uber your chances are good of getting a new customer... hand them your card.

ALL Uber users have a code they can give others... not just drivers. If you give noobs your PAX code instead of your DRIVER code you can earn a free ride, that is worth more than $5


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> giving a code to a first time rider that already ordered his first Uber no longer works, It WAS worth $5.00 before June of 2015.


Here in Wichita, the code still works for first timers even after the ride has begun. I do it all the time.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Having something like caller ID for a cell phone can be pointless because I have a throw away phone. Restaurants credit card companies uber have millions of customers

Running background checks on the people I do business with is cost effective for me I don't have to pay anyone to do it for me but when you have a million customers you have to pay someone to do it for you

I guess it would lower liability they like if psychopaths requested an uber as they were robbing a bank taking hostages and kill the driver


----------



## Uber10 (Mar 21, 2015)

If all you need is a new number - google voice
if you need a new email - google mail

SMH.


----------

